# UN3: How long does it take to install Gentoo?

## fghellar

Navigation: [Uncategorized] [Table of Contents]

The following are some measurements I made while doing a fresh Gentoo install. I took care do download all needed files before starting to install them, so that the measurements would only include the time taken to unpack, compile, install and merge the referred packages, and not the time spend downloading them.

Relevant system specs:

Athlon XP 1700 (1.47 GHz)

384 MB DDR PC2100

GCC 3.2.1

(Notice that I didn't include the Gentoo version, because it simply doesn't matter.)

Now, the install process:

1. scripts/bootstrap.sh

At the time I did this, glibc-2.3.1 was still tagged with ~x86, so I put ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" in my make.conf. This led to some problems, but nothing I couldn't work around.

```
# time scripts/bootstrap.sh

real    102m33.855s

user    81m22.745s

sys     12m35.512s
```

2. emerge system

emerge system would install 71 packages, but a problem with my boot partition caused the installation of grub to fail, stopping the process in the middle. After fixing it, I resumed the installation of the remaining 38 packages. I also made sure that emerge system would not include XFree.

```
# emerge -p system (part 1)

[ebuild  N   ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.6.1

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/m4-1.4p

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/groff-1.17.2-r3

[ebuild  N   ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.0-r5

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/perl-5.6.1-r7

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.54

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/bash-2.05b-r3

[ebuild  N   ] sys-libs/readline-4.3-r3

[ebuild  N   ] dev-lang/python-2.2.2

[ebuild  N   ] app-shells/sash-3.4-r5

[ebuild  N   ] dev-perl/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.05-r1

[ebuild  N   ] sys-libs/slang-1.4.5-r2

[ebuild  N   ] app-editors/nano-1.0.9

[ebuild  N   ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.6g-r1

[ebuild  N   ] net-ftp/ftp-0.17-r2

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/automake-1.6.3

[ebuild  N   ] net-misc/dhcpcd-1.3.22_p3-r1

[ebuild  N   ] net-misc/rsync-2.5.5-r1

[ebuild  N   ] net-misc/wget-1.8.2-r1

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/bzip2-1.0.2-r2

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/kbd-1.06-r1

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/cpio-2.5

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/debianutils-1.16.3

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.4-r1

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/e2fsprogs-1.32

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/ed-0.2-r3

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/fbset-2.1

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/file-3.39

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/fileutils-4.1.11

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/findutils-4.1.7-r1

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.1-r1

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/grep-2.5-r1

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/grub-0.92-r1

# time emerge system (part 1)

real    32m59.367s

user    25m47.978s

sys     3m47.764s

# emerge -p system (part 2)

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/gzip-1.3.3

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/hdparm-5.2-r3

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/iptables-1.2.7a

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/less-378

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/cronbase-0.2.1-r1

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/man-1.5k

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/man-pages-1.52

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/modutils-2.4.22

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r5

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/netkit-base-0.17-r6

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/procps-3.1.1

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/psmisc-21.2

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/sed-4.0.3

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/setserial-2.17-r2

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/sh-utils-2.0.15

[ebuild  N   ] dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.23

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/miscfiles-1.3

[ebuild  N   ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.7-r6

[ebuild  N   ] sys-libs/pwdb-0.61-r4

[ebuild  N   ] sys-libs/pam-0.75-r10

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.3-r2

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/pam-login-3.7

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/sharutils-4.2.1-r6

[ebuild  N   ] app-arch/ncompress-4.2.4

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/tar-1.13.25-r3

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/textutils-2.1

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.11w

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/which-2.14

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/bc-1.06-r4

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/bin86-0.16.0

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/bison-1.35

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/make-3.80

[ebuild  N   ] sys-libs/db-1.85-r1

[ebuild  N   ] sys-libs/db-3.2.9-r1

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r4

[ebuild  N   ] net-misc/openssh-3.5_p1

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/devfsd-1.3.25

# time emerge system (part 2)

real    19m6.166s

user    13m36.286s

sys     3m16.329s
```

3. the kernel (everything compiled in, no modules this time)

```
# time make bzImage

real    10m24.735s

user    9m45.218s

sys     0m21.864s
```

4. the first big monster: XFree 4.2.1-r1

I don't remember if I had to install anything before XFree to satisfy its dependencies, but I didn't include those in the measurement anyway. These results are for XFree alone.

```
# time emerge xfree

real    66m7.792s

user    54m3.343s

sys     4m55.301s
```

5. I wanted to try Nautilus, so I got 62 new packages to install

```
# emerge -p nautilus

[ebuild  N   ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.14.0

[ebuild    U ] dev-libs/glib-2.0.7

[ebuild  N   ] net-libs/linc-0.5.5

[ebuild  N   ] dev-libs/popt-1.7

[ebuild  N   ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.0

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/ORBit2-2.4.4

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.5

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r3

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/tiff-3.5.7-r1

[ebuild  N   ] x11-libs/pango-1.0.5

[ebuild  N   ] dev-libs/atk-1.0.3-r1

[ebuild  N   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.0.9

[ebuild  N   ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.4.28

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/gconf-1.2.1

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/bonobo-activation-1.0.4

[ebuild  N   ] dev-util/intltool-0.23

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.0.1

[ebuild  N   ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.0.22

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/alsa-lib-0.9.0_rc6

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.3-r1

[ebuild  N   ] media-sound/esound-0.2.29

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.0.1

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.0.4.1

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.0.6

[ebuild  N   ] dev-libs/expat-1.95.5

[ebuild  N   ] dev-python/PyXML-0.8.1

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.52.2

[ebuild  N   ] app-arch/unzip-5.50-r1

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r3

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/libglade-2.0.1

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.10

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.0.5

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.0.3.2

[ebuild  N   ] net-nds/portmap-5b-r6

[ebuild  N   ] app-admin/fam-oss-2.6.9

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libogg-1.0

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.0-r1

[ebuild  N   ] net-ftp/curl-7.10.2

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libao-0.8.3

[ebuild  N   ] media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.0-r1

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/eject-2.0.12

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.0.6-r1

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.0.10

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r2

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/openjade-1.3.1-r5

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-4.1.2.4

[ebuild  N   ] dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.03-r4

[ebuild  N   ] net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r1

[ebuild  N   ] dev-util/dialog-0.9_beta20020519

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/tetex-1.0.7-r11

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/jadetex-3.12

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets-1.77

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.11-r2

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.11-r1

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.0.1

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/gail-0.17

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/eel-2.0.8

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.0.8

# time emerge nautilus

real    104m11.374s

user    83m3.309s

sys     13m53.172s
```

6. after having Nautilus, why not just 26 more packages to complete GNOME?

```
# emerge -p gnome

[ebuild  N   ] x11-wm/metacity-2.4.1

[ebuild  N   ] media-sound/sox-12.17.3-r2

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.0.3

[ebuild  N   ] x11-libs/libwnck-0.18

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.0.11

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-extra/gconf-editor-0.3.1

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/control-center-2.0.3

[ebuild  N   ] x11-libs/libzvt-2.0.1-r2

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/libgnomeprint-1.116.1

[ebuild  N   ] media-gfx/eog-1.0.4

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.0.6

[ebuild  N   ] x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.0.2

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/gnome-session-2.0.9

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-extra/libgtkhtml-2.0.2

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-extra/yelp-1.0.7

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/libgtop-2.0.0-r1

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.0.4

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.0.1

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-1.116.0

[ebuild  N   ] app-editors/gedit-2.0.6

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/gdm-2.4.0.12

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.0.3

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/gdb-5.2.1

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.2.0

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.0.6

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/gnome-2.0.3

# time emerge gnome

real    56m53.428s

user    45m31.901s

sys     6m49.990s
```

7. the second big monster: Mozilla 1.2

As for XFree, no deps included.

```
# time emerge mozilla

real    92m15.036s

user    76m31.875s

sys     3m8.476s
```

8. after Mozilla, 24 more for Galeon

```
# emerge -p galeon

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.0-r3

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/imlib-1.9.14-r1

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/gnome-libs-1.4.2

[ebuild  N   ] dev-util/indent-2.2.6

[ebuild  N   ] dev-libs/libxml-1.8.17-r2

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/oaf-0.6.10

[ebuild  N   ] dev-util/guile-1.4.1

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/gconf-1.0.8-r4

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-1.0.5-r2

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/gdk-pixbuf-0.21.0

[ebuild  N   ] net-libs/openslp-1.0.9a

[ebuild  N   ] net-print/cups-1.1.17_pre20021025

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/attr-20020330

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/acl-20020330

[ebuild  N   ] net-fs/samba-2.2.7

[ebuild  N   ] net-print/foomatic-2.0.0

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/mpeg-lib-1.3.1-r1

[ebuild  N   ] media-gfx/gimp-1.2.3-r3

[ebuild  N   ] media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.2

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/ghostscript-7.05.5

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/gnome-print-0.35-r3

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/bonobo-1.0.21

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/libglade-0.17-r6

[ebuild  N   ] net-www/galeon-1.2.7

# time emerge galeon

real    89m27.612s

user    71m46.114s

sys     9m59.621s
```

9. updating the first big monster: XFree 4.2.1-r2

And an introduction to ccache (which I had configured before emerge system).

```
# time emerge xfree

real    31m57.445s

user    17m43.023s

sys     3m56.678s
```

10. the second big monster also got a new version: Mozilla 1.2.1

```
# time emerge mozilla

real    88m12.900s

user    74m57.231s

sys     3m5.064s
```

11. second big monster again

I forgot to set USE="-gtk2" when building Mozilla 1.2.1, and Galeon would complain about that. No choice but to rebuild it (and praise ccache).

```
# time USE="-gtk2" emerge mozilla

real    42m18.947s

user    29m33.190s

sys     2m26.035s
```

12. a whole set of big monsters: Qt 3.1.1, kdelibs 3.1_rc5, kdebase 3.1_rc5 and kdemultimedia 3.1_rc5

No deps included for anyone.

```
# time emerge qt

real    75m23.812s

user    63m43.610s

sys     1m5.862s

# time emerge kdelibs

real    119m30.690s

user    104m55.940s

sys     7m32.277s

# time emerge kdebase

real    137m7.697s

user    123m35.068s

sys     9m29.168s

# time emerge kdemultimedia

real    76m53.304s

user    66m57.838s

sys     5m16.604s
```

----------

